# Shildsup



## Arnob (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi

After i read this post PC Safety and Security--What Do I Need? i checked my firewall in Shildsup and everything Passed and later i disabled my kaspersky Internet Security(Windows Firewall Disable) and test again and this time everything passed too..very confusing....
Any Advice ...........

Best regards

Arnob


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have a broadband router in the mix, it will block all incoming requests.


----------



## Arnob (Sep 29, 2008)

I have broadband connection and Thomsun sppeedtouch 780 Wl DSL modem.
Thn its safe when test passes all test.....but i know u never knowinternet is never 100% safe....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a software and a hardware firewall. If you think you need more, then you need treatment for paranoia. :grin:


----------

